# Any suggestion on reputable toy poodle breeders in BC or Washington state



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

You could look at Farthing Poodles in Washington. She has a website. Also, see the how-to-buy-a-puppy stickie here on Poodle Forum.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

The Versatility In Poodles (VIP) website has references such as recommended health tests and sample questions to ask breeders.






Home - Versatility In Poodles, Inc.


Versatility In Poodles, Inc.




vipoodle.org


----------

